# Level 5 Zook vs DM Kingtaper Zook



## TJG (Feb 19, 2020)

Ok so I've been using a level 5 Zook for about 4 yrs, I have 2 of them. They work nice and do a decent job but recently I purchased a DM Kingtaper and I gotta tell you, what a difference. It operates so smooth compared to the other's. If you can afford it don't cheat yourself. Its a tool you will use for hours on end you won't be sorry going with a higher quality tool.


----------

